# A couple i found



## beagle pup (Mar 14, 2017)

a couple months back the the reservoir where i live the water  was really really down and this is what i found


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 14, 2017)

Original owner sure got all he could out of those first 3. 

Nice finds!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2017)

Good finds!


----------



## dtala (Mar 15, 2017)

not sure that first one is oriented right, hard to tell type.

second one I'd call a Kirk Corner Notch, 8-9000 years old. Looks like Coastal Plains chert, not heat treated.

Third, same family, maybe a PineTree, nearly used up. Same age.

fourth and fifth look to be Woodland knives/points made of quartz. 1000-3500 years old depending on type.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice finds!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2017)

First one is hard to say. Second I'd call a used-up Bolen Bevel, third Pine Tree, then Guilford and stemmed Guilford.


----------



## beagle pup (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Guys for the info!


----------

